# Its been awhile but something interesting happened.



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

It has been a while since I posted on this site since I tried to leave it behind but something interesting happened so I thought I would come back and share with everybody.

So I have been trying to really change myself in hopes to kill off my DP/DR once and for all by doing things like switching to a plant based diet (no sugar/processed food, no dairy) devoting more time to exercise and working out and generally just getting out of the house more. The hardest thing is cutting down on screen time but I have been doing that too and have been replacing it with reading and painting.

Well this has been going on for a few months and I do feel better and healthier but the DP/DR remains, also a while I back order CBD Oil off some websites to see if that would help since I have read a lot of good things about it helping people recover. Well I first ordered a 100 mg bottle and went through that pretty quickly and didn't notice any differences, so a couple weeks go by and I order a 500mg bottle from CBDisillery.com. I would put a couple drops under my tongue a day and after a few days I thought I felt a little better but I also thought that maybe it was just a placebo effect.

I stopped taking it (mostly too busy and forgot I had it) until a couple days ago when I had a shitty day filled with nothing but negative thoughts which drove my depression back up and of course this made my DP/Dr worse. So I found my CBD oil and put about 4x the amount under my tongue because fuck it why not I was stressed and wanted to relax, well after like 45min I felt like I was high so I said "there is no way I am high, there is no THC in it!" but I googled it and some people claim that some oils have trace amounts of THC in them and can get you high... well, even if that was true that little amount wouldn't explain why I felt VERY high, I had a mini panic attack because that is what always happens to me when my body starts feeling weird but after I calmed down I felt SUPER calm and super clear.

I went for a walk to think about it and that is when it hit me.

Every thing felt alive, everything felt... normal, I was looking at the trees swaying in the breeze and it felt like it used to when I was a kid, in fact every thing did. Everything wasn't flat any more and I could tell the distance between buildings and even sounds sounded normal.

That is when I had an interesting thought.

I am not high... I am sober... I am normal, but I haven't experienced normal in YEARS and that is why it felt like a high! I almost started crying right there on the side walk and it's the best I have felt in a long time.

During my walks I am normally on edge and keep my eyes to the ground because sometimes everything is too much for my mind to handle and I'll freak out, but this time my head was up the entire time and I felt no danger at all, I even noticed my weird nervous twitch's and crazy rapid fire thoughts that I get are gone too.

I tried this two days in a row and I felt great, like a total 180, I think I just need a higher dosage like some people do but I think I went a little over board the first day. I am gonna try to figure out the perfect amount and stick with that and see where it takes me. I am on day 3 right now and feel great not 100% but more like 80% and I haven't even taken any CBD oil today.

Also for those two nights I got the best sleep I think I have ever had.

Has any one had any similar experiences to this? I really hope that this is the end of this nightmare and not just some temporary placebo effect.

Cheers!


----------



## ReiTheySay (Aug 5, 2016)

"Every thing felt alive, everything felt... normal, I was looking at the trees swaying in the breeze and *it felt like it used to when I was a kid*"

I wonder, why is it like that. I, too, sometimes feel that way. And I only was able to feel it for a brief moment after over a year of fighting and working on it... that feeling that it all feels like it once felt long ago. For me, sometimes it feels like I am back in middle school, everything has that alive vibe that everything had back then, vibrant and more.. connected/clear.

And I say it again, I only got to feel this for moments when I'm better. I really wonder why is it connected with when we were younger.

I don't feel it all the time. And I am not DPDR free.

It confuses me so much. It's lovely though you are experiencing progress. Hope it continues and you no longer know what DPDR is.


----------



## Hopeful85 (Jul 8, 2018)

I would love to know how you are feeling now? I’m considering cbd oil myself


----------



## Flavius (Jun 11, 2016)

I also wonder about CBD Oil, it's possible to purchase it through web shops, so I'm curious is it worth it?

I tried many supplements like ashwagandha, rhodiola rosea and teanin, extract of green tea. Nothing really helped except of ashwagandha just for a couple of days and second time didn't have any effect. Teanin made me feel excited but that's just a placebo effect because I was excited. B complex vitamins didn't helped either.


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

Yeah, tell us what happeneddddddddddd. Don't leave us hanging.


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

I just ordered the oil when it comes I'll let you guys know.

In case I forget, quote or like this post so I remember.


----------



## Hopeful85 (Jul 8, 2018)

So after this post I’ve tried cbd oil in tincture and vape forms. Both had good results. Nothing too powerful but a nice calming affect. I wouldn’t recommend using it too often because I felt like it wasn’t as potent so I just used it when I felt like I really needed it. It can also get very expensive. But I think anyone with anxiety should give it a try and see how to incorporate it into their treatments. Of course this is just my experience.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Good news, hope you come back to update. I have started again recently on CBD with a weirdly similar experience yday now I think of it. I too felt 'high' and a bit spacey but in a kind of good way. More relaxed and a bit happier... strange. I am unsure if I build a tolerance to CBD or things just seem to plateau but are in fact a bit better than they were... it is hard to tell after a while and the dose is quite small. The studies that show it is effective use 500mg a DAY not a month... I have also started taking my hemp tea again tho as this has CBD in it. Some sources say 1-2% but to have it with a fat source as CBD is not very soluble in water


----------

